# Grüezi und Hallo...



## Nappalover (16 Juni 2009)

Schöne Grüsse aus der Schweiz an alle Member hier...

Bin seit heute auch dabei, liebe schöne Damen , und besonders wenn sie noch Leder tragen...

Bin auch hier in diesem Forum zu finden ...

- http://www.kostenloses-forum.info/cgi-bin/foren/F_4623/YaBB.cgi



LG Nappalover


----------



## Claudia (16 Juni 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen hier am Board, wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Stöbern 

:laola:


----------



## AMUN (16 Juni 2009)

Willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß beim posten und herumstöbern 

LG
Amun

PS. Damen in Leder sind genau mein Ding


----------



## Nappalover (16 Juni 2009)

Danke Claudia für die herzliche Wilkommensbegrüssung hier...


----------



## Nappalover (16 Juni 2009)

Danke danke *AMUN* , schön zu wissen dass es hier auch Freunde , Fans , Lovers des Leders gibt...:thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (16 Juni 2009)

herzlich willkommen auch von mir.

wünsche dir viel spaß, auch wenn der schwerpunkt bei uns nicht auf damen in leder liegt 

grüsse,
katzun


----------



## General (16 Juni 2009)

Sei gerüsst Nappalover und ein paar Damen in Leder wirste hier bestimmt auch finden, viel Spass


----------



## Nappalover (16 Juni 2009)

vielen Dank an Euch für das :hearts: liche Wilkommen hier...
Sehe auch gerne Damen ohne Leder , die gute Mischung machts im Leben...


Gruss & Dank , 

Nappalover


----------



## maierchen (16 Juni 2009)

hallo nappalover ich hol dann die ohne leder ok


----------



## saviola (16 Juni 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spass beim Stöbern.


----------



## astrosfan (17 Juni 2009)

Hallo nappalover 
Herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß :thumbup:


----------



## Nappalover (17 Juni 2009)

Danke Saviola und astrofan schön hier so herzlich willkommen geheissen zu werden...


----------



## HeinzM (19 Juni 2009)

Hi Nappalover

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum !
Wir sind ja beide noch "Frischlinge" ! lol6

Wünsche Dir viel Spass !


----------



## michael54431 (19 Juni 2009)

Willkommen hier:thumbup:


----------



## Nappalover (19 Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank Heinz , Du “Frischling “ und auch Dir Michael, danke für die Willkommens Grüsse...


----------

